# For those with younger chis who were concerned with breaks in weight gain...



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine did it again. Just back from nail trims and they always weigh them. My husband and I guess (I should be putting a wager on it because he always guesses them high) what they will weigh before I go.

Once again, 2 months, weight steady. I know a couple of you have babies who have done this and you were concerned. I, too, expected that I would see a more steady weight gain. Some must just gain like ours. 2 months, nothing and then a gain, then 2 months nothing and another gain. 

I would guess that mine are due for a gain soon although I will be reducing the amount fed in a month or two since they will be one in September and October.

So, at 10 months in a couple of days and 11 months at the end of the month, they weighed 3.6 and 3.7. That is 1.64kg and 1.68kg for my metric friends!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your babies are at an age now where you won't be seeing much weight gain. Between now and full growth, they probably won't gain more than 8 oz., if that. After 1 year, for most I assume, you will see an ounce here and there. I wouldn't worry.  This of course varies, I've heard people say their's grew and gained up to 2 years. But a Chi's growth plates close at around 9 months, usually no later than 15 months, is what I was told by a canine Orthopedic Vet.

Mine all gained at a steady pace, each week, until they hit about 28 weeks old. Then it was the ounce here and there from there until about 1 year/18 months. Mine had steady growth up to 5 months, then a spurt at 7 months, 9 months, and about 13 months old. The only thing I noticed after that was just filling out, but very little. Chance put on some weight after being neutered, but it was just from the surgery, not from actual growth.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you! Mine have proved that they are "spurt" growers, too, then. I have guessed that they would end up 4 lbs.-4.5 and looks like that will be close!

They laugh at me at the vet when I say things like "when they get bigger" because they keep telling me that they believe they are about where they will finish. 

I guess when they were younger that I worried that I was not properly feeding them when they were not steadily gaining and I knew that others newer than me had posted thinking the same. I hope, as many of you have helped me, to keep good records (since the memory was shot after 45) so that I can be of help to others who come along.

Thanks, again!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Too cute! Yeah, I don't think they'll do much significant growing at this point. Their height and length is about done, if not already. The small spurt mine had at 13 months completed their height and length. It was such a minor amount of growth that no one noticed but me. I'm not sure your two will make it to 4.5 lbs. They will really have to have another good spurt to get there. They are both small tikes. Maybe 4 to 4.25 lbs.?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Karen, they are perfect.  So tiny but not too small! If that makes sense!  They are a great size. Your kids are ziwi fed, so raw fed babies grow slower and steadier than their kibble fed counterparts. That will also play a part in their slow weight gains.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Good point. I had not considered that.

Here is a conversation that I had with hubby....

"So, size-wise they'll be no Jade-or any of the wee chis, but more like between Oakley and Brody."

His look said, "huh?". 

I promised him photos of all when he gets home. You know, for reference (aka-so he will know what in the world I am talking about!). 

hahaha!!! I even made myself laugh!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Good point. I had not considered that.
> 
> Here is a conversation that I had with hubby....
> 
> ...


I'm thinking they'll be a bit smaller than Oakley & Brody. Ruby is built like Lexie, just with more length and height. Hope is built more like Chance, with a bit more height and length. So I'd say Ruby will be a little bigger than Lexie, and Hope a little bigger than Chance. Hope might not be as "full" as Chance though. Any extra ounce shows on him a lot because he's super compact, like all my Wee's. The girls don't gain an ounce no matter what they eat. :lol: What little your babies will grow from here on out will be minimal. : )

Haha! Your hubby is probably thinking, "Oh geez hun, is this really important?" :lol:


----------

